# Happy Birthday Haunti!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEATHER! Hope you have a great day today!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday !


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday Haunti!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a wonderful birthday!!!!!!! I hope that all of your birthday wishes come true!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

No fancy graphics, just a sincere wish for a very *Happy Birthday* my friend.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Haunti! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

*Happy Birthday, Haunti!*


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A very Happy Birthday Heather,


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A very happy birthday to you, Ms Haunti!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

WooHooooo

!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hope u have a Screaming!!! DAY.....Happy B-Day


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Haunti.....hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

damn am i out of it! so sorry but happy birthday anyway!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday Haunti, hope it was a good one!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!" were his first words,hope it was good!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy BDay, hope it was a good one!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Grrrring myself for being late again.......

Happy Birthday Heather, and thank you for all you do for all of us every day !!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAACCCKKK! Sorry I forgot your b-day Haunti! Happy Belated B-day!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Bday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday dear Haunti!
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY HAUNTIE!!! I hope it was your best one yet.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I hope you had a very happy birthday!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

OMG I missed it! Happy Birthday Hauntie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!!!!!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Haunt, hope you had a blast!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy belated b-day!


----------

